# Would love your opinions



## theraven (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok,  so I have been putting together my website, and have done as much as I  feel I can at the moment. Will be sorting the domain out soon and  finalising it, but before I do, I would love your opinions!


 This is my first website so be gentle!


Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin


 Any tips?


 Thanks in advance...


 Jenna


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2013)

Moving to the Website Forum.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2013)

In no particular order:
'About me' page:  New photo required; you want where you're looking at the viewer so that there's a connection.  While this is a nice shot of your horse (HOW the Hades can anyone ride with one of those saddles???????) I will NOT be hiring the horse to shoot pictures.  This image gives the impression of shyness, reticence, and/or something to hide.  You should have a bit about you as a photographer and what you can offer me, and why I should contact you if I need work done.  You also need to run a spelling and grammar check on your text - BADLY!

'Portraits'.  You need a few more different people here.  Get onto Model Mayhem, and do a half-dozen TFP shoots just to get some variety. Being seen as a 'one trick pony' (Or a one-subject photographer) will NOT help you any.  Lose the image of the woman in the flowered dress & fur cape.  It's soft.

'Pet portraits':  Consider either adding more variety of animals or losing the cat picture and renaming it horses (IMO, the better option).  The UK as a whole is horse-crazy and I suspect that a skilled horse photographer could do quite well.  

'Contact':  convert your e-mail address to a link so that when I click on it, my e-mail composer opens.  People are lazy...  Relocate (or better yet) include your social media icons on your home page as well.  Chances are, no one is going to find them back here.
Overall:  It's not a bad start, BUT it could definitely benefit from some tidying up.  Try and arrange your pages so that there's a minimum of vertical scrolling, especially on the gallery pages.  People are lazy.  If they don't see it, they're not likely to look for it.  Also missing is the point of the website.  Are you simply show-casing your work?  If so, say that.  Can I buy your work?  Tell me yes or no.  Can I hire you to photograph my horse?  If so, how?  What are your rates.


----------



## theraven (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you very much I will address all of these issues, I was going to do just an Equestrian section, so I will now!

Thank you for the advise!


----------



## cenote (Jun 21, 2013)

The very first thing that was very distracting to me, was the way the website photo-viewer is making bad crops on some of your pictures.  on Mozilla with a vertical monitor setup, 1/3 of the portrait shots were chopped threw the top of the head.


----------



## theraven (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so, I've took a lot on board and moved over to Wordpress, I have also incorporated my blog into the site. 

Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin | Based in Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire

Not 100% on the theme but that is simple and this is the best I've found that I like so far, clean and simple. 

Not  as much functionality as I would like yet but that will come when I  move over to Wordpress.org and am hosted and have the domain.

So, what do you think, better, worse? Anything I can improve upon?


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice, good work!


----------



## theraven (Jun 26, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## theraven (Jun 26, 2013)

Anymore?


----------

